# Tri-Clyclen Lo questions



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hey,I was just wondering if anyone could share their experience with tri-cyclen lo with me. I have just started taking it for the first time the other day. I know it is supposed to take around 3 months for symptoms and side effects to regulate themselves, but I was wondering what others have experienced. I already have massive problems with nausea to begin with, and I am being trialed by my doctor to take birth control continuously to prevent pain from possible endo. I already just having taken it for one day have begun to experience nausea followed by intense hunger. This is new for me. usually when I am so nauseous I tend to not feel hungry for most of the day. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced nausea with this drug, and how long it took to clear up if at all. I am hoping very much it will not last for 3 months. Also, has anyone taken this brand of birth control continuously? If so did you find any problems with the varying hormone doses throughout the month?I was on the patch for all of 3 days. I had to remove it after becoming horribly ill. I was unable to move due to extreme nausea, which progressed to get worse even after vomiting. I am wondering if I am just hyper sensitive to birth control in general. hoping this one will work though. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Rusalka (Jul 22, 2009)

I was on this pill for a short time- like 4 months. It didn't work for me- I needed more hormones, so I switched back to reg Tri Cyclen.The problem Lo gave me was breakthrough bleeding, which made me freak! Of course, everyone's body is different and some women love this pill, but I was not one of those!


----------

